# TICKS!! What should I do ?



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

There is ticks everwhere on my kids and the goats too. And even my dogs! 

I am sick of it! It is horrible this year. I cannot get qiuneas becuz my dogs will kill them. UGH same thing I cant get chicken. How can I do this for my goats and the dogs.. I have to pull the ticks out of the goats. And my kids didnt go to the woods and they still get ticks no matter what..

BLAH.. It is crazy. I thought maybe I should put borax and sprinkle the yard and the goat pen. I dont know. So anyone have any ideas..


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

If they are that bad, I'd use Off. There are natural versions now that don't use Deet, and they are pretty effective.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

We had ticks so bad one year when we still lived in TX that we just couldn't keep them off the dogs and had to check the kids several times a day. I called the 'Orkin Man', and he sprayed the back yard and surroundings. That did completely take care of it. Probably not totally environmentally friendly, but it was dog-, kid-, and Mom-friendly for sure...!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the ticks are going to be bad this year here as well! It has been wayyy too mild of a winter here. I actually already found one live tick! They often don't come out until about May. This area doesn't usually have tick problems, due to the dryness, but my property has springs and a creek, so it's a bit wetter with more foliage.


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

We have used Preventic collars on our dogs and it helps a lot. Or you can use Revolution on cats and dogs. The package says it works for ticks on dogs (and a whole bunch of other nasties), but it doesn't say that for the cats. It has been our experience, though, that it helps on the cats too. I love Revolution!

I've heard that dusting with DE helps, just don't breathe it in or make big clouds of it. It is way bad for lungs.

And for removing the ticks, we use a tick twister. It is easy and you can be sure you got the whole thing out.

Can I just say I HATE ticks?!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Holly,
When I'm in the Ozarks, I put down the tick granules in the yard around the house and anywhere I'm going to walk daily.

For the dogs, I use Frontline spray AND a good flea/tick collar.

My goats normally don't have many ticks, but now that I've said that, I've jinxed them. :sigh


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I will send you some fire ants


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

If you want something natural, equisect tick spray works great. Just give them a spray once a day on the milk stand. Keeps the flies from bugging you too. And I use it on myself, on the critters, even in the garden. It is quit powerful, will kill horseflies before your eyes


----------



## kerryandjennie (May 27, 2011)

I put 2cc of Cylence between their shoulder blades and it works for exactly 13 days before I have to do it again. It is horrible here as well. I pulled a few off of one of my girl's udder the other day and there are still irritation bumps from it.  Ashley, I'm going to try equisect just so I don't have to use the cylence so much, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Something that kills HORSEFLIES! I'd pay a whole lot of money for that!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been using this stuff from the feed store for the goats called Zero Byte. It is geraniol so safe for around animal. There is a human version also over in the camping section at walmart. It takes care of flies and mosquitos, not sure about tick. I just had my vet give me comfortis for the dogs because we also already have fleas and ticks around here.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

My biology professor last year told the class that she puts down DE on her lawn every year a few days before the Fourth of July to prevent her friends and family from getting ticks and chiggers. She said it works, and no one goes home with ticks or chigger bites. Not sure how big of an area your goats are in, but if it isn't too big you could try putting some DE down on the ground.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I will try anything. Thanks. I need go buy DE again.. It is crazy.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Equisect and Cylence are both pyrethroids. Same/same, with tweaks.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have never had problems with ticks on my goats, probably because the goat area does not contain any sort of vegetation any more for them to hide in (the ticks, not the goats).

I have a small place. When I moved in here 14 years ago, I planted Sweet Annie (a Wormwood family member). The first couple of years I had a tick problem with the dogs. After dear Sweet Annie took over my place, the ticks have been few and far between, and usually seen in the early spring before Annie rears her smelly head from the ground.

None of the animals will try to eat the stuff, but it seems pretty effective at chasing away ticks.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Rose said:


> Equisect and Cylence are both pyrethroids. Same/same, with tweaks.


One is a synthetic product, they do act differently.


----------



## wilson.shannona (5 d ago)

Ashley said:


> If you want something natural, equisect tick spray works great. Just give them a spray once a day on the milk stand. Keeps the flies from bugging you too. And I use it on myself, on the critters, even in the garden. It is quit powerful, will kill horseflies before your eyes


 I have been unable to find the equisect tick spray - I did find the equisect fly spray that says is also "kills fleas and ticks on cats and dogs" - is that the same thing?


----------

